# At least 120 killed in crowd crush during Halloween festivities in Seoul, South Korea



## CoolMe (Oct 29, 2022)

_"At least 120 people have been killed and at least 100 more injured after being crushed by a large crowd pushing forward on a narrow street during Halloween festivities in the South Korean capital Seoul, officials have said." _

Horrible.. 

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...crowd-at-halloween-festivities-in-south-korea

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-63440849

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2022

There seems to be some kind of a discrepancy regarding the actual numbers, between the news outlets.. Not sure which one is the correct & up-to-date one. 
I'm not claiming anything, and obviously do your own research regarding the matter..


----------



## lokomelo (Oct 29, 2022)

the videos from this tragedy are already popping up everywhere, it simple horrific and sadly 120 death seems to be an underestimation, the crowd running down that narrow street was huge.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 3, 2022)

RIP....  including... LEE JI HAN....

https://variety.com/2022/music/news/lee-ji-han-k-pop-singer-actor-dies-seoul-crowd-surge-1235418577/
https://edition.cnn.com/2022/10/31/entertainment/lee-ji-han-dead-seoul-crowd-surge/index.html

Welcome to... TRAIN TO HALLOWEEN IN SEOUL


----------



## Maximumbeans (Nov 4, 2022)

When I first read about this it gave a god damn heart attack. My sister's living in Itaewon right now and she was actually there before the crush happened. As soon as it started feeling too close, they ducked out and did something else. So glad she decided it wasn't worth it.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Nov 5, 2022)

Very tragic. These situations could be easily resolved if the outer layers disperse one after another while everyone remains calm.


----------

